

Ask HN: Should history be stated objectively? - digamber_kamat

Should history be stated objectively or should it be modified to avoid any problems that might occur in the present over past.<p>For example hypothetically, we should teach our children about racism and slavery in past or should we hide all this from them?<p>Or should we distort history and say such things happened because of purely economic reasons and nothing like raicism ever existed.<p>If we tell them the truth the people who were oppressed in past might seek revenge now. That will create unrest.
======
DanielStraight
You're asking two totally different questions here. History should be stated
objectively when we know objectively (the U.S. declaration of independence was
signed on July 4, 1776) and subjectively when we know subjectively (basically
anything involving motivations for actions).

Whether we should intentionally lie is an entirely separate issue, and
honestly, I don't see how any sane, well-intentioned person could propose
lying in history classes.

~~~
digamber_kamat
The assumption is we somehow have the objective truths. As far as your last
line is concerned I can see it happening clearly in India.

~~~
DanielStraight
The assumption is that we have _some_ objective truths. I don't think any
sane, well-intentioned person would question that the U.S. declaration of
independence was signed on July 4, 1776.

------
yannis
What would you tell your kids about Bush2, Bush1, Vietnam? Korea? Hitler?
Stalin? Slavery? The Spaniard Conquest of the America? The Ancient Greeks? Can
you hide the truth. Not really and the further you go back the easier it is
for the current politicians, educators and parents to let kids see facts
clearly rather than through tinted glasses.

As for the oppressed seeking revenge once they know what happened, you need to
teach your kids acceptance of other cultures and to live in harmony with the
world (irrespective if you German or Jew, black or white). Cultures take a few
centuries to forget (they don't need history)! We also need to teach kids
OBJECTIVITY that is what most grown-ups miss!

~~~
digamber_kamat
I agree with you. But the questions that the opponents of this theory are
asking is "What about a few thousand who will die in the unrest that will
invoke?"

------
byoung2
_If we tell them the truth the people who were oppressed in past might seek
revenge now. That will create unrest._

If you hide the truth, those same oppressed people will still seek revenge,
perhaps even more fervently.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Can you substantiate your claim?

------
pbhjpbhj
Slavery happened for purely economic reasons didn't it? In one systtem the
dominant African tribes and other groups rounded people up, they sold them to
the (AFAIR) Europeans who were ship owners and traders who took the slaves off
to be traded elsewhere, the slave-owners then traded on further or used the
slaves to work the land and make profits. Those profits being invested back
down the chain to the slave captors in Africa.

Slave trades established in other areas I expect followed the same modes. The
purpose was to make money for those links in the financial chains from those
in the iron chains.

Slaves were also taken from prisoners of war which is probably as much about
dominance in government of the lands won as it is about direct financial gain.

People in Africa, and elsewhere, are still sold into slavery just not as often
transported to the West.

Sorry that was all a bit OT.

------
cpr
"You shall know the truth, and the truth will set you free."

There's no way to state history objectively, but we can try our best. There's
no need to sugar-coat it.

